# Bass Compressor for live shows



## soundbydesign (Dec 16, 2013)

Hello,

I am looking at buying a compressor for my bass rig for our upcoming live shows, but I'm looking for advice/input/experience on models that have worked well for 5-string downtuned stuff.

For reference our tuning is drop-A over standard.

Any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## eyeswide (Dec 17, 2013)

The only place you'll ever need to go for bass compressors: Ovnilab.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Dec 17, 2013)

My top choices would be the Empress or the Diamond Bass Comp if you're okay with spending around $250 for a really nice unit.


----------



## noUser01 (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm in love with the MXR Bass Compressor. The visual display helps a lot, but overall just has really nice transparency, lots of controls, and cheap.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Dec 21, 2013)

The MXR M87 right now is a huge bang for your buck and can be used as a limiter. The Empress is very high quality, transparent, and you can sidechain with it. The Diamond doesn't have much control but has a very very pleasant tonal change with it.

If you have are willing to have a bigger pedal or spend a ton you can look into the Origin Cali76, any of the FEA compressors, and the Markbass Compressore.

The Ovnilab is the best resource for knowledge on compressors. 
http://www.ovnilab.com/


----------

